# Cori contro Morosini



## smallball (21 Ottobre 2012)

Ieri a Livorno ci sono stati cori vergognosi di alcuni tifosi del Verona verso Morosini...che schifo


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Vergognosi.


----------



## tamba84 (21 Ottobre 2012)

i veronesi si qualificano sempre come geni eccelsi...

questa si aggiunge al fantoccio di colore impiccato per protestare contro un giocatore di colore e ai cori contro vittorio mero.

io darei una punizione esemplare: campionato a porte chiuse e 3 punti di penalizzazione più multa alla società, osqualifica dei loro ultrà in alternativa alle porte chiuse.


----------



## prebozzio (21 Ottobre 2012)

Fossi stato un ex compagno di Morosini e avessi sentito quei corsi, in campo sarei impazzito


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Ottobre 2012)

i compagni erano negli spogliatoi durante l'intervallo... Nessuna squalifica del campo o diffida può compensare l'atrocità di quei cori... I miei pensieri per i veronesi me li tengo per me... non ho voglia di esser bannato per quella gente la

edit: 
Mi auguro che il loro dirigente Gardini, che lo scorso anno era nostro dirigente e ha vissuto in prima persona quei momenti, se ne vada indignato da quella fogna


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Beh i tifosi dell'Hellas sono i peggiori,considerando la tematica del razzismo.Vergognosi,da anni continuano a innegiare cori della peggior specie!


----------



## Ale (21 Ottobre 2012)

quel tipo dI cori allo stadio ci sono dappertutto. Dalla mamma di materazzi a levan kaladze..


----------



## Kurt91 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> quel tipo dI cori allo stadio ci sono dappertutto. Dalla mamma di materazzi a levan kaladze..



Ma non per questo devono essere giustificati. Pena e schifo per quelle specie di tifosi che hanno fatto questo gesto ignobile.


----------



## Emanuele (21 Ottobre 2012)

Ogni volta che sento parlare di quelle bestie mi viene in mente questo gol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGPCZGSN0B8

ANIELLO


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Ottobre 2012)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che sento parlare di quelle bestie mi viene in mente questo gol:
> 
> Hellas Verona 2-2 Padova gol di Cutolo 16-9-2011 Highlights & Goals HD - YouTube
> 
> ANIELLO



stupenda la reazione di cutolo 

comunque è una cosa vergognosa...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Ottobre 2012)

ma sono degli animali...


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Ottobre 2012)

Peggio delle bestie, si vergognino.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Ottobre 2012)

Scommetto che molta gente schifata da questi cori, a suo tempo, ha cantato contro la mamma di Materazzi per esempio

LOL


----------



## Hammer (21 Ottobre 2012)

Anche i tifosi del Chievo


----------



## Lollo7zar (21 Ottobre 2012)

Veronesi sempre e solo *****


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Ottobre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Scommetto che molta gente schifata da questi cori, a suo tempo, ha cantato contro la mamma di Materazzi per esempio
> 
> LOL



Effettivamente la _fattispecie_ del coro sempre quella è

Per carità,io non li avrei mai cantati,Morosini poi sembrava un bravo figlio,più corretto di Materazzi in campo ed è morto in maniera tragica..........

Però finché non c'è razzismo io lascerei andare tutto,anche il più politicamente scorretto,lo stadio è lo stadio


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2012)

I tifosi dell'Hellas sono cosi, da sempre, niente di nuovo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Ottobre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Effettivamente la _fattispecie_ del coro sempre quella è
> 
> Per carità,io non li avrei mai cantati,Morosini poi sembrava un bravo figlio,più corretto di Materazzi in campo ed è morto in maniera tragica..........
> 
> Però finché non c'è razzismo io lascerei andare tutto,anche il più politicamente scorretto,lo stadio è lo stadio



Anche il "razzismo" nel calcio è una tematica abbastanza ridicola. OK quando a Kameni tirano le banane (a meno che non fossero preoccupati dei suoi livelli di potassio e della possibilità di subire un gol per colpa di un crampo del proprio portiere camerunense), però in campo dagli spalti si vedono due cose: 11 eroi e 11 figli di ******* maledetti che devono morire male

E' anche "il bello" dello stadio, finché non si fa male nessuno (fisicamente) per me non ci sono problemi.


----------



## yelle (21 Ottobre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Effettivamente la _fattispecie_ del coro sempre quella è
> Però finché non c'è razzismo io lascerei andare tutto,anche il più politicamente scorretto,lo stadio è lo stadio


si può andare allo stadio a tifare senza lasciare comunque a casa il buon gusto e il cervello.
È ora di finirla di giustificare qualsiasi gesto si veda negli stadi, qualsiasi frase solo perchè si parla di tifo.
Si può benissimo tracciare dei confini senza togliere a nessuno la libertà di esprimersi, ma non si può lasciare che gli stadi diventino luoghi a sè stanti in cui tutto è possibile.
Va bene l'insulto dettato dal momento, ma che diamine c'entra tirare in ballo un ragazzo morto quasi un anno prima e che, tra l'altro, ha pure avuto una vita non felicissima? L'unica cosa a cui quella gente voleva arrivare era un bel titoletto sul giornale.
E poi, scusate, solo io ci vedo la leggera differenza tra i cori contro Materazzi e quelli contro Morosini? Oltre al fatto che uno è morto -e quindi non può rispondere- e l'altro no, ma stiamo davvero mettendo a confronto Materazzi -che non perde occasioni per dimostrare il cervello da scimmia che si ritrova- con un ragazzo che l'unica volta che ha fatto parlare di sè è stato quando è morto?


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non c'è differenza fra la madre di Materazzi, il fratello di Kaladze e Morosini. Tre persone morte, ma una di loro è intoccabile perchè i media ne hanno fatto un' icona. La (durissima, sono d'accordo) verità è che la storia di Morosini è venuta fuori solo perchè è morto, prima non lo calcolava nessuno.


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Ottobre 2012)

Anche augurare la morte a cassano con cori e striscioni dopo quello che ha avuto non è molto diverso....ma non me ne frega niente e lo insulto lo stesso!!!
Non si può nemmeno fare questo negli stadi adesso??!?arriverà il giorno in cui ci impediranno di stare in piedi in curva!!


----------



## SololaMaglia (21 Ottobre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Anche augurare la morte a cassano con cori e striscioni dopo quello che ha avuto non è molto diverso....ma non me ne frega niente e lo insulto lo stesso!!!
> Non si può nemmeno fare questo negli stadi adesso??!?arriverà il giorno in cui ci impediranno di stare in piedi in curva!!



Paragonare un fdp come cassANO a un bravo ragazzo come Morosini non ha molto senso. Senza scendere in falsi moralismi comunque mi sembra abbiano pisciato fuori dal vaso.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Ottobre 2012)

smallball ha scritto:


> Ieri a Livorno ci sono stati cori vergognosi di alcuni tifosi del Verona verso Morosini...che schifo




Perché definirli tifosi? Sono delle semplici teste di.....


----------



## Canonista (21 Ottobre 2012)

Giro per Verona da poco, ma si capisce subito che non è il genio la caratteristica principale della maggioranza di questo popolo...


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Ottobre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> si può andare allo stadio a tifare senza lasciare comunque a casa il buon gusto e il cervello.
> È ora di finirla di giustificare qualsiasi gesto si veda negli stadi, qualsiasi frase solo perchè si parla di tifo.
> Si può benissimo tracciare dei confini senza togliere a nessuno la libertà di esprimersi, ma non si può lasciare che gli stadi diventino luoghi a sè stanti in cui tutto è possibile.
> Va bene l'insulto dettato dal momento, ma che diamine c'entra tirare in ballo un ragazzo morto quasi un anno prima e che, tra l'altro, ha pure avuto una vita non felicissima? L'unica cosa a cui quella gente voleva arrivare era un bel titoletto sul giornale.
> E poi, scusate, solo io ci vedo la leggera differenza tra i cori contro Materazzi e quelli contro Morosini? Oltre al fatto che uno è morto -e quindi non può rispondere- e l'altro no, ma stiamo davvero mettendo a confronto Materazzi -che non perde occasioni per dimostrare il cervello da scimmia che si ritrova- con un ragazzo che l'unica volta che ha fatto parlare di sè è stato quando è morto?




Ehm.....i cori si fanno contro la mamma di Materazzi,che,come tutti sanno,è venuta a mancare da giovane

E la mamma di Materazzi non ha nessuna colpa,come il povero Morosini


----------



## yelle (22 Ottobre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ehm.....i cori si fanno contro la mamma di Materazzi,che,come tutti sanno,è venuta a mancare da giovane


infatti non vedo perchè si debba andare a insultare sua madre, quando il pirla è lui.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Ottobre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Paragonare un fdp come cassANO a un bravo ragazzo come Morosini non ha molto senso. Senza scendere in falsi moralismi comunque mi sembra abbiano pisciato fuori dal vaso.


Se si esula dal calcio Cassano come Morosini non ha mai ucciso nessuno, stuprato nessuno, niente di niente

Solo che a Cassano si può dire di fare un infarto, mentre Morosini povero ragazzo...suvvia

(Io sono il primo a dire che andrebbe in strada coi clacson ad un infarto di Cassano sia chiaro)


----------



## yelle (22 Ottobre 2012)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Non c'è differenza fra la madre di Materazzi, il fratello di Kaladze e Morosini. Tre persone morte, ma una di loro è intoccabile perchè i media ne hanno fatto un' icona. La (durissima, sono d'accordo) verità è che la storia di Morosini è venuta fuori solo perchè è morto, prima non lo calcolava nessuno.


è altrettanto vero che se non fosse morto questi "tifosi" non gli avrebbero dedicato alcun coro.



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Anche augurare la morte a cassano con cori e striscioni dopo quello che ha avuto non è molto diverso....ma non me ne frega niente e lo insulto lo stesso!!!
> Non si può nemmeno fare questo negli stadi adesso??!?arriverà il giorno in cui ci impediranno di stare in piedi in curva!!


ma per piacere. Te ogni volta che posti riguardo la curva e il suo tifo fuori un vittimismo che fa venire la nausea.
Al penultimo derby ricordo benissimo gli striscioni della curva interista rivolti a Cassano e Gattuso riguardanti i loro problemi di natura fisica, e l'ho trovata una vigliaccata. 
Ora, cercando di non scadere in moralismo e bigottismo di cui non si sente affatto di bisogno, ognuno a sto mondo è libero di fare quello che vuole, ma davvero ti senti un tifoso vero ad augurare la morte ad un giocatore avversario?


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Ottobre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Se si esula dal calcio Cassano come Morosini non ha mai ucciso nessuno, stuprato nessuno, niente di niente
> 
> Solo che a Cassano si può dire di fare un infarto, mentre Morosini povero ragazzo...suvvia
> 
> (Io sono il primo a dire che andrebbe in strada coi clacson ad un infarto di Cassano sia chiaro)


Ma i motivi "calcistici" per i quali è stato insultato Morosini quali sono?


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma i motivi "calcistici" per i quali è stato insultato Morosini quali sono?



Darren che motivi possono avere certe persone?


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Ottobre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Giro per Verona da poco, ma si capisce subito che non è il genio la caratteristica principale della maggioranza di questo popolo...



mah, non conosco bene la situazione ma mi pare ci sia un abisso tra i tifosi dell'hellas e quelli del chievo, rimanendo sempre nella stessa città.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren che motivi possono avere certe persone?



No più che altro sai nei casi Cassano e Materazzi per dire ci sono motivi di "odio" calcistico, non riesco a capire invece che c'entrava Morosini, giusto per offendere i Livornesi? Bah


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No più che altro sai nei casi Cassano e Materazzi per dire ci sono motivi di "odio" calcistico, non riesco a capire invece che c'entrava Morosini, giusto per offendere i Livornesi? Bah



Appunto Darren siamo in presenza di im....


----------



## Van The Man (22 Ottobre 2012)

Alcuni interventi, nel loro piccolo (in tutti i sensi), esplicano molto bene il grado di civiltà che gira intorno al calcio italiano


----------



## Livestrong (22 Ottobre 2012)

Poi mi si chiede perché preferisco altri sport al calcio....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Ottobre 2012)

Fanno ribrezzo.
Andrebbero presi uno per uno e chiusi per mesi in una gabbia con delle scimmie, per fargli vedere come gli scimpanzè si siano evoluti ad uno stadio ben superiore al loro.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (22 Ottobre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> è altrettanto vero che se non fosse morto questi "tifosi" non gli avrebbero dedicato alcun coro.
> 
> 
> ma per piacere. Te ogni volta che posti riguardo la curva e il suo tifo fuori un vittimismo che fa venire la nausea.
> ...



Infatti se fossi stato un veronese allo stadio non avrei mai cantato una roba del genere... Come quando ero a S.Siro per Italia-Francia non ho fischiato la marsigliese. Il mio post era più che altro incentrato sul fatto che Morosini è diventato un eroe solo per essere morto su un campo da calcio. In vita non interessava obiettivamente a nessuno. Quanti su questo forum lo conoscevano prima che morisse? Mi ricordo che su sportitalia chiamarono addirittura il sindaco di Livorno... Quanti speciali strappalacrime ci sono ogni giorno sui bambini africani? O sugli italiani comuni?


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Ottobre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> è altrettanto vero che se non fosse morto questi "tifosi" non gli avrebbero dedicato alcun coro.
> 
> 
> ma per piacere. Te ogni volta che posti riguardo la curva e il suo tifo fuori un vittimismo che fa venire la nausea.
> ...



gli striscioni degli interisti verso cassano e gattuso non mi avevano di certo colpito e disgustato!!!fa parte del gioco e a me va benissimo così...di sicuro i cori verso morosini non sono un bel gesto ma non mi sento di condannare nessuno per questo


----------



## yelle (22 Ottobre 2012)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Infatti se fossi stato un veronese allo stadio non avrei mai cantato una roba del genere... Come quando ero a S.Siro per Italia-Francia non ho fischiato la marsigliese. Il mio post era più che altro incentrato sul fatto che Morosini è diventato un eroe solo per essere morto su un campo da calcio. In vita non interessava obiettivamente a nessuno. Quanti su questo forum lo conoscevano prima che morisse? Mi ricordo che su sportitalia chiamarono addirittura il sindaco di Livorno... Quanti speciali strappalacrime ci sono ogni giorno sui bambini africani? O sugli italiani comuni?


ma è proprio questo il punto. E' il fatto che è morto che ha spinto quegli pirla a cantare un coro contro di lui, giusto per fare scalpore. Ed è il fatto che è morto che rende quei cori più brutti di quanto invece non sarebbero. Se Morosini non fosse morto e quei "tifosi" avessero comunque cantato quelle frasi, nessuno avrebbe scritto alcun articolo e nessuno si sarebbe scandalizzato.
Per il resto, come al solito, i moralismi alla "perchè la sua morte vale più di altre" sono inutili e abbastanza stupidi.



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> gli striscioni degli interisti verso cassano e gattuso non mi avevano di certo colpito e disgustato!!!fa parte del gioco e a me va benissimo così...di sicuro i cori verso morosini non sono un bel gesto ma non mi sento di condannare nessuno per questo


non avevo dubbi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Ottobre 2012)

Ma non c'è nessuna similitudine, non scherziamo.

Insulti in un derby contro Cassano e Gattuso = sfottò tra tifoserie, di pessimo gusto.
Insulti immotivati contro un ragazzo morto = immondizia, disumanità.


----------



## Gekyn (22 Ottobre 2012)

Nessuno si scandalizza per questi cori, ma il solo pensarli e cantarli denota quanto sia basso il lvl culturale del tifoso medio di calcio, tanto vale per chi li canta e per chi li giustifica.


----------



## tamba84 (22 Ottobre 2012)

è una cultura del rispetto che manca,l'inciviltà che sta alla base di molte deficenze umane.

ecco perchè certe cose van stroncate subito.

è ignoranza nel senso più becero del termine.


----------



## yelle (22 Ottobre 2012)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Insulti in un derby contro Cassano e Gattuso = sfottò tra tifoserie, di pessimo gusto.


bhe, insomma. Insulti che prendono spunto dai seri problemi di salute di cui soffrivano entrambi proprio nel momento in cui quegli striscioni sono stati esposti, li trovo qualcosa di più di un semplice sfottò. E ricordo bene quali furono le reazioni su questo stesso forum.


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Ottobre 2012)

La pena giusta a questi ******, è una pesante multa da donare alla sorella del povero Moro, oltre ovviamente il daspo a vita con firma obbligatoria ogni domenica


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Ottobre 2012)

Ormai non fanno più notizia, sappiamo bene com'è fatta "quella gente là"


----------



## prebozzio (22 Ottobre 2012)

Si può discutere su tante cose, su quasi tutto, ma leggere che qualcuno giustifica i cori contro Morosini mi fa venire la nausea.

Morosini è un calciatore morto mentre giocava, in campo. Lasciamo stare il fatto che la sua situazione familiare fosse drammatica, e che fosse un ragazzo meraviglioso: ognuno ha la propria storia personale. E' morto sul campo come un guerriero in battaglia. E' diventato un simbolo, e ha unito in un movimento intero che di solito si distingue per becerume, stupidità, assenza di valori. Addetti ai lavori, calciatori, tifosi si sono riconosciuti in quel ragazzo: non si pensa alla morte finché non ce la sbattono davanti agli occhi, e la morte di Morosini li ha aperti.

Il calcio è uno sport malato e una malattia, e l'episodio dei tifosi del Verona lo dimostra: mi hanno fatto vergognare di essere un tifoso.

Chi li difende... boh. Cavoli suoi. Un giorno magari crescerà.


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Ottobre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> bhe, insomma. Insulti che prendono spunto dai seri problemi di salute di cui soffrivano entrambi proprio nel momento in cui quegli striscioni sono stati esposti, li trovo qualcosa di più di un semplice sfottò. E ricordo bene quali furono le reazioni su questo stesso forum.



Ma per cortesia!!!fammi capire:cosa si può fare allo stadio??le torce non si può,megafoni non si puó,adesso nemmeno gli striscioni e gli sfottò!!si può cantare o disturbiamo i signori del primo anello?
E comunque non credo che gattuso e cassano non abbiano dormito di notte x 2 striscioni nel derby...a 5 mln all'anno mi faccio insultare io dalla mattina alla sera!!


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non esiste nessun motivo per dileggiare la memoria del povero Morosini. Chi lo ha fatto (e chi li giustifica) non è un tifoso ma, per me, solo un soggetto di cui il mondo può fare a meno.


----------



## prebozzio (22 Ottobre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Ma per cortesia!!!fammi capire:cosa si può fare allo stadio??le torce non si può,megafoni non si puó,adesso nemmeno gli striscioni e gli sfottò!!si può cantare o disturbiamo i signori del primo anello?
> E comunque non credo che gattuso e cassano non abbiano dormito di notte x 2 striscioni nel derby...a 5 mln all'anno mi faccio insultare io dalla mattina alla sera!!


Ma il calcio è una guerra? I tifosi sono animali? Gli sfottò possono essere più o meno pesanti, ma offendere la memoria di un giocatore morto sul campo è da vigliacchi. Hai un'idea un po' limitata della libertà d'espressione.


----------



## yelle (22 Ottobre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Ma per cortesia!!!fammi capire:cosa si può fare allo stadio??le torce non si può,megafoni non si puó,adesso nemmeno gli striscioni e gli sfottò!!si può cantare o disturbiamo i signori del primo anello?
> E comunque non credo che gattuso e cassano non abbiano dormito di notte x 2 striscioni nel derby...a 5 mln all'anno mi faccio insultare io dalla mattina alla sera!!


è un po' come la storia delle persone famose che vedono invase la propria privacy a suon di "è il prezzo da pagare per la popolarità". I soldi che loro prendono non danno il diritto a te o al primo pirla che passa di insultarli "perché tanto son pagati", perché non è così. Loro son pagati per giocare, punto. Non per prendere insulti da uno che paga un biglietto per sfogare la propria repressione contro l'avversario. Te sei libero di fare quello che vuoi, ma non andare in giro a dire che i soldi che loro prendono danno a te questo tipo di diritto.
E ci sono sfottò e sfottò, eh. Perchè ****o devi andare ad insultare la persona, la sua storia personale e la sua condizione clinica, quando quello di cui dovrebbe fregarti è il semplice giocatore? Cos'è, ti senti più uomo? Ti fa sentire un tifoso vero? Pensavo che si andasse allo stadio per tifare la propria squadra, non per gridare ****** che con il gioco non c'entrano o per lanciare fumogeni (che oltre tutto rompono pure le palle allo stadio intero, compresi i da te tanto odiati signorotti del primo anello - che comunque allo stadio ci sono andati, e allora mi pare tu sia pure un po' incoerente). Per il resto, non vado avanti a risponderti perché hai proprio rotto le palle co' sto vittimismo da "tifoso di curva, tifoso vero", e quei discorsi sono già stati fatti altrove.


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Ottobre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ma il calcio è una guerra? I tifosi sono animali? Gli sfottò possono essere più o meno pesanti, ma offendere la memoria di un giocatore morto sul campo è da vigliacchi. Hai un'idea un po' limitata della libertà d'espressione.



Non sto giustificando nessuno!!sto solo dicendo che è ridicolo pensare che gli striscioni x cassano e gattuso fossero stati vergognosi..


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Non sto giustificando nessuno!!sto solo dicendo che è ridicolo pensare che gli striscioni x cassano e gattuso fossero stati vergognosi..



Per me erano perlomeno di cattivo gusto ma i morti è meglio lasciarli in pace.


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Ottobre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> è un po' come la storia delle persone famose che vedono invase la propria privacy a suon di "è il prezzo da pagare per la popolarità". I soldi che loro prendono non danno il diritto a te o al primo pirla che passa di insultarli "perché tanto son pagati", perché non è così. Loro son pagati per giocare, punto. Non per prendere insulti da uno che paga un biglietto per sfogare la propria repressione contro l'avversario. Te sei libero di fare quello che vuoi, ma non andare in giro a dire che i soldi che loro prendono danno a te questo tipo di diritto.
> Per il resto, non ti rispondo neanche, perché hai proprio rotto le palle, e quei discorsi sono già stati fatti altrove.



C'è qualcuno che mi impedisce di insultarli??loro sono in campo e sanno che possono essere insultati...se non si fanno problemi loro non vedo perchè debba farteli te!!!


----------



## yelle (22 Ottobre 2012)

non mi pare che Materazzi "non si sia fatto problemi", eh. Anzi.
E si vede che i messaggi li leggi proprio bene  niente ti impedisce di insultarli, e ti ho pure scritto che sei liberissimo di fare quel che diamine ti pare, ma io sono altrettanto libera di pensare che i tuoi ragionamenti siano proprio idio*i.
D'altronde allo stadio si è liberi di fare tutto, pure di gettare motorini dagli spalti o fumogeni addosso ai giocatori.


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Ottobre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> non mi pare che Materazzi "non si sia fatto problemi", eh. Anzi.
> E si vede che i messaggi li leggi proprio bene  niente ti impedisce di insultarli, e ti ho pure scritto che sei liberissimo di fare quel che diamine ti pare, ma io sono altrettanto libera di pensare che i tuoi ragionamenti siano proprio idio*i.
> D'altronde allo stadio si è liberi di fare tutto, pure di gettare motorini dagli spalti o fumogeni addosso ai giocatori.



una volta si poteva fare tutto,anche troppo..adesso non si può fare quasi piu niente!
Poi,tornando a morosini,pur non giustificando la cosa,mi piacerebbe sapere che coro abbiano fatto...sono quasi sicuro che non fossero insulti diretti a lui ma il classico coro" uno di meno voi siete uno di meno"..coro gia fatto con kaladze,de falchi e molti altri


----------



## yelle (22 Ottobre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> una volta si poteva fare tutto,anche troppo..adesso non si può fare quasi piu niente!


una volta quando? Negli anni dell'Heysel, tipo?



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Poi,tornando a morosini,pur non giustificando la cosa,mi piacerebbe sapere che coro abbiano fatto...sono quasi sicuro che non fossero insulti diretti a lui ma il classico coro" uno di meno voi siete uno di meno"..coro gia fatto con kaladze,de falchi e molti altri


era "Morosini figlio di put*ana"


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (23 Ottobre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> ma è proprio questo il punto. E' il fatto che è morto che ha spinto quegli pirla a cantare un coro contro di lui, giusto per fare scalpore. Ed è il fatto che è morto che rende quei cori più brutti di quanto invece non sarebbero. Se Morosini non fosse morto e quei "tifosi" avessero comunque cantato quelle frasi, nessuno avrebbe scritto alcun articolo e nessuno si sarebbe scandalizzato.
> Per il resto, come al solito, i moralismi alla "perchè la sua morte vale più di altre" sono inutili e abbastanza stupidi.
> 
> 
> non avevo dubbi.



Siamo d'accordo.


----------



## Brain84 (23 Ottobre 2012)

Gli sfottò a chi è in campo e gioca ci stanno, la mancanza di rispetto verso un defunto con lo sport e la goliardia non c'entrano assolutamente nulla


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Ottobre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> bhe, insomma. Insulti che prendono spunto dai seri problemi di salute di cui soffrivano entrambi proprio nel momento in cui quegli striscioni sono stati esposti, li trovo qualcosa di più di un semplice sfottò. E ricordo bene quali furono le reazioni su questo stesso forum.



Si si, siamo d'accordo.
Infatti ho detto che sono sfottò di pessimo gusto, diversi da quelli normali.
Purtroppo però si sentono ogni domenica cose così, al pari degli insulti razzisti... mentre gli insulti a Morosini sono un evento forse unico e raccapricciante, il peggio del peggio.
Infatti la mia replica era verso chi difendeva questa schifezza paragonandola ad altri casi, trovo ingiustificabile qualunque argomentazione di difesa.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Ottobre 2012)

Cori contro Morosini:il Verona paga
Serie B: diffida e multa di 50mila euro

23/10/12
Morosini, Lapresse

E' arrivata la sanzione per il Verona: 50mila euro di ammenda e diffida. Il club paga per i cori offensivi nei confronti di Morosini, il giocatore del Livorno morto in campo lo scorso 14 aprile, dei suoi ultras durante la partita di sabato in Toscana. Così ha deciso il Giudice sportivo della serie B Emilio Battaglia: "Trattasi indubbiamente di un fatto grave da censurare, oltre che moralmente, anche a livello sanzionatorio".

"Dalla relazione redatta dalla Digos di Verona è emersa una frammentazione della partecipazione di tifosi in quasi tutti i settori dello Stadio e che la Soc. Verona ha fatto pervenire alla Segreteria del Giudice sportivo una nota descrittiva di tutte le iniziative intraprese e da intraprendere sia per dissociarsi dall'accaduto, sia per onorare la memoria di Pier Mario Morosini; e considerando che "le sanzioni, anche nell'ambito della Giustizia sportiva e nei confini peraltro della responsabilità oggettiva, pur dovendo avere un carattere afflittivo devono, tuttavia, quantomeno tendere a punire gli effettivi autori delle condotte illecite, disincentivandoli dal porre in essere simili condotte; quanto accaduto nello Stadio di Livorno è da ascrivere ad uno sparuto numero di tifosi del Verona (non più di una ventina) in corso di identificazione da parte delle Autorita' competenti; le sanzioni di cui alle lett. d,e,f art. 18 comma 1 da applicare alla fattispecie concreta (richiamate dall'art. 11, comma 3), pur se formalmente corrette, sarebbero eccessivamente penalizzanti nei confronti sia della quasi totalità della tifoseria del Verona - che nelle more del presente provvedimento ha manifestato, a più riprese e con le modalità più disparate, il più ampio disprezzo per quanto accaduto - sia nei confronti della Società, che sin da subito si e' attivata con varie iniziative per dissociarsi dalla condotta degli autori dei cori, nonché siè obbligata a porre in essere nell'immediato futuro una serie di iniziative dirette ad onorare la memoria di Piermario Morosini".

Il Giudice sportivo ha anche inflitto un'ammenda di 7.000 euro al Livorno "per avere suoi sostenitori, nel corso della gara, esposto uno striscione di contenuto offensivo-denigratorio (striscione offensivissimo eh.... recitava "fascio tesserato servo dello stato") nei confronti dei tifosi tesserati; e per avere inoltre, lanciato due petardi nel recinto di giuoco e acceso numerosi fumogeni nel proprio settore".


----------



## Sindaco (23 Ottobre 2012)

Nulla di sorprendente, se si ripensa alle reazioni dopo la sospensione della giornata a seguito della morte di Morosini: "favorisce la Juve!", "lo fanno per far recuperare energie al Milan!" e via dicendo.
Ora, a 6 mesi di distanza, questo episodio dimostra che di weekend a secco di pallone ne servirebbero molti di più, giusto per tornare a dare il giusto senso alle cose.


----------

